# A fox looking dog?



## fishtor (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi, back in the summer i went to look at dogs in an animal shelter and i saw a orange coated dog that looked like a fox. It was medium sized it wasn't too skinny, so yeah im just trying to find out what the breed was because i really liked it. Does anyone know?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Finnish spitz. They are beautiful, clever dogs and notorious escape artists.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Shiba Inu?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I was thinking Shiba Inu as well. 

Did it look like this?


----------



## fishtor (Dec 19, 2007)

I am not sure if it was any of those because it looked more thin and a little difference in the face, the shiba inu looks too like, wide and built.


----------



## RopingBarrels (Feb 8, 2007)

A corgi? The Cardigan Welsh Corgi's look a bit like a fox. And then can be all red.

http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/813/635622.JPG


----------



## fishtor (Dec 19, 2007)

I think it was a finnish spitz with short hair, but i don't think it had that curly tail.


----------



## RopingBarrels (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmm...interesting. From the picture it looks like a beautfiul dog.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Might be a large pomeranian like the one in my avatar. I'll try to post some better pictures over the next few days. Ours is about 13 pounds and looks just like a fox, especially the eyes and the nose. 

Did the dog have short hair or long hair?


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Probably a Shiba Inu with its summer coat. They look a lot more slender and loose the head bulk. The photos on the net tend to only show shibas with their winter coat. It may also been a mix


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

AkiraleShiba said:


> It may also been a mix


That's what I was thinking...could easily be a mix of any of the above with something else. Even a Shiba with a summer coat wouldn't explain the lack of a curly tail.


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

RonE said:


> Finnish spitz. They are beautiful, clever dogs and notorious escape artists.


The Finnish Spitz Club of America used to be based out of my hometown in Texas which I always thought was cool because not much ever came out of that little town. I never actually saw any there but I think they are beautiful dogs.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Shaina said:


> That's what I was thinking...could easily be a mix of any of the above with something else. Even a Shiba with a summer coat wouldn't explain the lack of a curly tail.


I know that there are a lot of Shiba mixes on petfinder ... some shibas have looser tails that look like Huskies'.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I guess I took the "I don't think it had that curly tail" to include sickle-type curves as well, and just figured it was a straight tail. I've also not seen a purebred Shiba w/o a curly tail...there I go making assumptions again...


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

I saw one at the dog show in November, she won numerous prizes but she wore her tail on her back slightly curved but not as much as my baby's.

Anyhow, I know that there are a lot of mixed shibas in the States (less in Canada because it's a bit more rare) so maybe a look on petfinder will help


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

It could also have been a chow mix.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

The Finnish Spitz, also known as the barking hunter. My friend has them, and lucky me got to babysit for them. They are beutiful, but they would drive me nuts long term. 

How about the Norwegina Lundenhund, they look like a small fox, but smaller than a Sheba or a Finnish Spitz, but they have a very distict feature, they have 6 toes front and back. I have another friend with this breed. I would love to some day have this breed. They are a very fun little dog and very cleaver. They are in AKC foundation stock, but the numbers are just not there yet to be moved to the misc. class. It has been a very long process, but they are considered one of the most purest bred dogs because of coming from a remote island, nothing interbred with them. 
http://www.lundehund.com/nav/Annarpåhurtigbåtenpåsken.jpg


----------



## wildspark (Mar 4, 2013)

Does that look like a fox?? its my 4 month old sheltie


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

This thread is almost 5 years old


----------

